# Help with Warning Triangle PN for E46 conv.



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

Do any of you know the correct PN for the warning triangle that fits into the tool kit cut-out on E46 convertibles? They have a picture of it in the owner's manual, but the only PN I've been able to find is 71 60 1 092 427. This turned out to be the style that stores in a blue plastic case and is supposed to be mounted vertically on the left side of the trunk in E46 coupes. 
BTW, since I bought this one in error, I'll sell it for $15 ...

TIA


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I will happily buy the current one from you for $15.00. Please let me know how you would like payment.

You might try contacting www.eurobuyers.com to see if he can help you with the part number. He sells these items, but only shows the Triangle for the Coupe/Sedan. Nothing listed for the Convertible.

Again, please let me know about your current one. I will be happy to buy it from you.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

CzTom said:


> *Do any of you know the correct PN for the warning triangle that fits into the tool kit cut-out on E46 convertibles? They have a picture of it in the owner's manual, but the only PN I've been able to find is 71 60 1 092 427. This turned out to be the style that stores in a blue plastic case and is supposed to be mounted vertically on the left side of the trunk in E46 coupes.
> BTW, since I bought this one in error, I'll sell it for $15 ...
> 
> TIA *


Check Circle BMW... they have a Warning Triangle out there (82 11 1 466 578) for $20.80. it may be the one you're looking for? :dunno:


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Help with Warning Triangle PN for E46 conv.*



doeboy said:


> *Check Circle BMW... they have a Warning Triangle out there (82 11 1 466 578) for $20.80. it may be the one you're looking for? :dunno: *


I have called Circle and Pacific and they seem to know nothing about a Warning Triangle that actually mounts in the trunk. According to their parts department, their triangles simply lay in the trunk.

What I have yet to understand is why BMW would offer one triangle for Euro cars and one for US cars. Same with the FirstAid Kit. If you are going to offer them, why not offer the same and reduce confusion.


----------



## Karl (Dec 23, 2001)

Contrary to popular belief, there is no such thing as a warning triangle that fits across the back slot of the E46 toolkit. Just how small do you guys think these triangles are? Only the E39 has a large enough trunklid to be able to fit a large enough toolkit to contain a warning triangle. The two slots at the back of the E46 toolkit, as far as I can tell, are for a wheel hanger pin and a spark plug socket-type thing. The E46 warning triangle does in fact mount on the side of the trunk, next to the CD changer. I looked through the ETK and couldn't fine one that mounts in an convertible, just a barebones folding triangle without a case that doesn't seem to be stowable anywhere. The part # from Circle BMW is what they call the "accessory version", i.e. it doesn't actually mount anywhere, but comes in a nice box (this is so that they can sell it to customers without having to worry about them complaining about not being able to figure out how to install it). I'd say with the cabrio, your best bet is to get the accessory triangle and just velcro it to part of your trunk, because BMW doesn't make one that mounts in the cabrio.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Karl said:


> *Contrary to popular belief, there is no such thing as a warning triangle that fits across the back slot of the E46 toolkit. Just how small do you guys think these triangles are? Only the E39 has a large enough trunklid to be able to fit a large enough toolkit to contain a warning triangle. The two slots at the back of the E46 toolkit, as far as I can tell, are for a wheel hanger pin and a spark plug socket-type thing. The E46 warning triangle does in fact mount on the side of the trunk, next to the CD changer. I looked through the ETK and couldn't fine one that mounts in an convertible, just a barebones folding triangle without a case that doesn't seem to be stowable anywhere. The part # from Circle BMW is what they call the "accessory version", i.e. it doesn't actually mount anywhere, but comes in a nice box (this is so that they can sell it to customers without having to worry about them complaining about not being able to figure out how to install it). I'd say with the cabrio, your best bet is to get the accessory triangle and just velcro it to part of your trunk, because BMW doesn't make one that mounts in the cabrio. *


You are correct. I completely missed the portion of the original text about the triangle fitting into the toolkit.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Is there an official place for the triangle in a 325 wagon? I ordered the part from Eurobuyers and got the one with the blue case and clip that doesn't seem to fit anywhere.

I am really surprised by the variety of design differences between the different variations of the same car - the triangle being one, and another is the access hatch for the CD changer - 3-series wagons don't have one, while the other versions do. My dealer's parts manager couldn't understand it either, and called BMWNA, who pretty much said "so?". I wound up ordering a spare trim piece and will be making my own hatch when I get around to it.

You'd think that having common parts would be a savings for BMW (which they might or might not want to pass on to customers, but they'd still benefit). Weird.


----------



## Karl (Dec 23, 2001)

If there is an official mounting spot for the warning triangle on the 325iT, it's not in the same place in the ETK as the sedan/coupe triangles are (Vehicle Trim->L/R Trunk Trim). So I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

Karl said:


> *Contrary to popular belief, there is no such thing as a warning triangle that fits across the back slot of the E46 toolkit. Just how small do you guys think these triangles are? Only the E39 has a large enough trunklid to be able to fit a large enough toolkit to contain a warning triangle. The two slots at the back of the E46 toolkit, as far as I can tell, are for a wheel hanger pin and a spark plug socket-type thing. The E46 warning triangle does in fact mount on the side of the trunk, next to the CD changer. I looked through the ETK and couldn't fine one that mounts in an convertible, just a barebones folding triangle without a case that doesn't seem to be stowable anywhere. The part # from Circle BMW is what they call the "accessory version", i.e. it doesn't actually mount anywhere, but comes in a nice box (this is so that they can sell it to customers without having to worry about them complaining about not being able to figure out how to install it). I'd say with the cabrio, your best bet is to get the accessory triangle and just velcro it to part of your trunk, because BMW doesn't make one that mounts in the cabrio. *


Contrary to Karl, my BMW Owner's Manual shows the Warning Triangle location as the tool kit on page 22. Also, on page 124 of the same manual (on the Owner's Service Procedures cover page) there is a greyed picture of the trunk tool kit clearly showing a folded up triangle nestled in the top slot of the holder.
As for the size, the wrong triangle I have in hand (which I bought in Germany) is only about a 1/2 inch too long to fit, but would otherwise fit nicely. As for the left trunk location, the CD changer is located there on convertibles, so there's no room for the triangle holder as on the coupes.

Setting my ETK to multiple zones, I found a triangle as PN 71 60 1 092 428. This is different from the one I ordered, which was 71 60 1 092 427. Doeboy suggests 82 11 1 466 578 as another one. Seems to me that BMW has a multiplicity of Warning Triangles, and there's not much info on which PN fits which vehicle.

I bet there's one out there for the tool kit...I just can't find it!


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey CzTom, you still willing to sell the one you have? Like I said in my earlier post, I will happily purchase it from you, so please let me know.


----------



## Karl (Dec 23, 2001)

Interesting point, CzTom, the E46 Convertible toolkit is considerably different than the E46 Sedan/Coupe kit, a difference that the ETK does not make apparent in its diagrams at all. Every E46 has a warning triangle p/n associated with the toolbox, according to the ETK:

p/n 71 60 1 095 457, desc: WARNING TRIANGLE WITH CONTAINER
This part number also shows up under diagram 51_3257 for Sedan and Coupe.

The E46 Sedan and Coupe share a common toolbox layout: p/n 71 11 1 094 903, which does not have enough space for the warning triangle at all.
Whereas the cabrios get: p/n 71 11 1 096 201, which appears to have the space for a warning triangle, but neither the wheel hanger pin nor the spark plug socket.

And the E46 tourings get a toolbag, p/n 71 11 1 092 771, to hold all their tools.

In addition, the E46 Sedan and Coupe have a bracket, p/n 51 47 8 265 682, which holds the aforementioned triangle in place next to the CD changer, on the left side of the trunk.

I looked up p/n 71 60 1 092 428 using ECE M3 Cabrio 2002/01 and came up empty-handed. Same with p/n 71 60 1 092 427. However, once switching to ECE X5 3.0i, the 428 turns up under diagram 72_0407, under BREAKDOWN EQUIPMENT, where normally on the E46's there is no triangle listed. FYI, the difference of "1" between these part numbers either indicates that one replaces the other, or that one is a new part and another is a remanufactured part (not likely). My opinion is that this is an "accessory-style" warning triangle, because when you go look in the same section where you find the E46 triangles, on the X5, you turn up the same "457" part number that the E46s use. The E39 M5 also uses the same "457" p/n for the toolkit triangle, and "428" for the breakdown triangle. (Interesting humorous side note: BMW calls their jumper cables "STARTRONIC" ) E36's seem to use the "428" and not the "457", as a search for the "457" p/n does not turn up anything on the E36.

However, this leaves the question, "What the hell is 82 11 1 466 578?" I tried searching on all of the aforementioned cars to no avail. I also searched the E28 5's for kicks, and that didn't turn up anything either. However, the prefix 82 11 is shared with the Startronic jumper cable set, so perhaps it once was listed under 72_0407.

So perhaps you should order the "457". I stand corrected regarding the toolkit layout of the 3 cabrios .


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

Thanks for your ETK research, Karl!:thumbup: 
I guess cab owners don't hang their own tires or change their own spark plugs...
My thinking on the "1" digit difference was that the "7" triangle came with the container, while the "8" was the same part sans container. I guess I'll go to the parts counter armed with all the part numbers and see what they say.
If I ever get one that fits, I'll post the info.

BTW, GSR13: if you're still interested in my "7" series triangle, shoot an e-mail at [email protected] to arrange things.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

For the crosslinked record ... so all benefit ... see this thread posted today ... 
E39 (1997 - 2003) >  Captured the elusive Triangle


xraye39 said:


> The following is not for the faint of heart, actual still shots with naked detail of the elusive and rare BMW Warning Triangle. Das Tool Box is complete!
> 
> Yes, I admit I have a problem


----------

